
YouTube is kicking 'tens of thousands' out of its advertising program - okket
https://www.recode.net/2018/1/16/16898660/youtube-content-advertising-revenue-program-new-rules-google-preferred?utm_campaign=recode.net&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
8bitsrule
Guess that's the price of becoming just another Me-Too TV channel. May it
succeed just as well form them as Google+ did. And may someone less greedy
step in to take over online video.

------
greenhouse_gas
Will they altogether stop showing ads in "unapproved" videos or just that the
maker won't make money?

